# Unreal's 1998 200SX SE



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

17" ADR Soduko 8's, New Grille, New Headlights, new paint and touch ups.









Varad Underglow- Lime Green
Street Glow- 15" Lime Green, behind grille
Street Glow- 4x 6" Lime Green, Interior









Injen Cold Air Intake for the 2.0 modded to fit the 1.6 (It does work ladies and gents; yea, the kink in the cable is fixed and the blue hose is also under the strut now.)









OBX Headers connecting to a custom 2in exhaust.









Front and Rear Strut bars.

Sitting in my house are a Pioneer Head Unit, Pioneer Speakers, Infinity Component speakers, Bazooka Sub and Pioneer Amp. I'm saving up for a new Tein Coilover suspension and custom black out interior with green stitching. Then aside from a few more engine parts, I'm done


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice car, really cool lighting!


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks, it draws a lot of attention... in more ways than one sadly... stupid haters


----------

